# Its been 5 months



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Its been 5 months since i lost my baby snowdrop ,sometimes it feels like just yesterday 
for you snowdrop and the song is for everyone (((((((((hugs ))))))) to you all for the loss of all our pets 

YouTube - ‪snowdrop 100.wmv‬‏


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely video hun. *HUGS*  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

HUGS!! x.....


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww you couldnt have made a better tribute to snowdrop, you can tell she was very much loved and that brought a tear to my eye , the words of the song coupled with the pictures - absolutely fitting, i know exactly how you feel i still miss my sadie girl and know she will be waiting for me to meet her again.

hugs to u hunny


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

petzplazaUK said:


> aww you couldnt have made a better tribute to snowdrop, you can tell she was very much loved and that brought a tear to my eye , the words of the song coupled with the pictures - absolutely fitting, i know exactly how you feel i still miss my sadie girl and know she will be waiting for me to meet her again.
> 
> hugs to u hunny


Thankyou soo much , i found that song yesterday and thought it was soo fitting as today its exactly 5 months since she died  
awww i sorry about your little sadie they mean so much to us dont they ((hugs)) to you


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss of snowdrop, I feel your pain. I lost my Lucy 5 weeks ago, the pain is still so raw.

That video/song had me in floods, what beautiful words, so comforting though.

Thinking of you. x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Di13 said:


> So so sorry for your loss of snowdrop, I feel your pain. I lost my Lucy 5 weeks ago, the pain is still so raw.
> 
> That video/song had me in floods, what beautiful words, so comforting though.
> 
> Thinking of you. x


I am so sorry for your loss , yeah it breaks every heart string she was so special 
she went thru so much in her short life , but we had many good memories together . 
if you would like one doing for your little lucy just let me know ((((hugs))) to you


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Bulldog,I would love you to do one for my Lucy, how very kind of you. What would I have to do?? ( am not too good with all this technology stuff  ). 

Your snowdrop was a beautiful dog.

xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Di13 said:


> Hi Bulldog,I would love you to do one for my Lucy, how very kind of you. What would I have to do?? ( am not too good with all this technology stuff  ).
> 
> Your snowdrop was a beautiful dog.
> 
> xx


Hey i will pm you ,and would be glad to do one for you


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Snowdrop xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

What a lovely way to remember snowdrop, such a pretty name for your gorgeous friend x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

A lovely song and tribute, got me a bit "teary" ..... *Hugs*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> A lovely song and tribute, got me a bit "teary" ..... *Hugs*


(((((hugs))))) thankyou , i couldnt hold the tears back


----------



## niccipink (Nov 16, 2009)

what a beautiful and happy doggy. R.I.P snowdrop. So sorry for your loss hun, i lost my little girl lucy nearly a year ago at only 9 months, i still call her name when im getting the dogs in and for tea etc, i will never get over it- miss her everyday


----------

